# Опознать модель/год аккордеона Barcarole



## boa127 (19 Дек 2021)

Помогите опознать модель и период выпуска аккордеона. Кроме логотипа на корпусе ничего нет, на замке тоже небольшая надпись.


----------



## ugly (20 Дек 2021)

Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?
С практической точки зрения всё это не имеет смысла, как и инструмент не имеет ценности.
По внешнему виду - 40е годы прошлого века.


----------



## boa127 (20 Дек 2021)

да, сам не играю, осталось от деда. самостоятельно определить возраст не смог. возможно найдётся новый хозяин, которого аккордеон будет радовать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Дек 2021)

Не будет. 1930-е гг. Восстанавливать нет смысла. Утиль. Или прибейте его огромными гвоздями у себя в бане на стену, будет шикарно смотреться.


----------



## globus (20 Дек 2021)

Ничего себе, выглядит лучше, чем моя Заря 70-80-х годов))


----------



## boa127 (20 Дек 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Ничего себе, выглядит лучше, чем моя Заря 70-80-х годов))


им и так не часто пользовались, а последние лет 30 вобще не вынимали из чехла.
насчёт 'в утиль' я не специалист, внешне меха в отличном состоянии, всё работает, тональность вроде не сбита, про компрессию не в курсе.
2all: есть к кому обратиться в нижнем новгороде потестировать?


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2021)

boa127, 

ну вот для чего спрашивать совета и его же (совет) игнорировать????
Инструмент относится к разряду "дров" и никакой коммерческой ценности не имеет. Никуда и ни к кому его носить не надо.


----------



## boa127 (20 Дек 2021)

простите, но я вроде ни разу не намекал на поиск коммерческой ценности.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2021)

boa127, 

уточняю: никакой ценности, кроме семейной реликвии...
"Отличное состояние" для дилетанта и для человека играющего - две огромные разницы. За 80 лет люди приходят в негодность, а уж инструменты и того быстрее


----------



## Вадим Лукьянчук (21 Дек 2021)

Замки кофра.Оружейная фирма Хеклер & Кох (*Heckler & Koch GmbH)* .Основание 1949 г.Следовательно или кофр не его или г.выпуска после 1949.


----------



## p65000 (21 Дек 2021)

boa - красивая гамошка. Мне нравится.

Если досталось от деда, и хоть как-то играет, то качайте Мирека и учитесь. Если вы музыкант, вы на второй день поймете, что с инструментом не так. Если не музыкант, то через недельку-две.
Поиграете месяца два-три, если затянет, можете искать инструмент получше/учиться самому реставрировать если делать больше нечего


----------



## boa127 (21 Дек 2021)

Вадим Лукьянчук написал(а):


> Замки кофра.Оружейная фирма Хеклер & Кох (*Heckler & Koch GmbH)* .Основание 1949 г.Следовательно или кофр не его или г.выпуска после 1949.


Koch наверное не подходит, на фото начинается с буквы C, и вроде не имела отношения к городу Solingen.


----------



## Дормидонт (22 Дек 2021)

vev написал(а):


> boa127,
> 
> уточняю: никакой ценности...


Сдаётся мне, что такое суждение не правильно. Поверхностно.
Люди коллекционируют от спичечных коробков, марок, ложек и т.п. до произведений искусства, к которым у обывателя далеко не всегда должное отношение.
Всё что сделано давно во времени и сохранилось ВСЕГДА имело и будет иметь ценность в глазах соотвествующих коллекционеров. По мне известная картина "Чёрный квадрат" М.Шагала -не более, чем мазня "пьяного акушёра", а поди ж ты ... люди баснословные деньги платят.
Прекрасно сохранившийся инструмент ... может быть в музей самой фирмы предложить, если таковой есть? И за немалые деньги.


----------



## vev (22 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Сдаётся мне, что такое суждение не правильно. Поверхностно.
> Люди коллекционируют от спичечных коробков, марок, ложек и т.п. до произведений искусства, к которым у обывателя далеко не всегда должное отношение.
> Всё что сделано давно во времени и сохранилось ВСЕГДА имело и будет иметь ценность в глазах соотвествующих коллекционеров. По мне известная картина "Чёрный квадрат" М.Шагала -не более, чем мазня "пьяного акушёра", а поди ж ты ... люди баснословные деньги платят.
> Прекрасно сохранившийся инструмент ... может быть в музей самой фирмы предложить, если таковой есть? И за немалые деньги.




Вы были в музее в Кастельфидардо? Поверьте, у коллекционеров и у музеев есть все. Они давным давно ушли от этого хлама и никогда не вернутся. Когда мы пишем о нулевой ценности, мы опираемся на знание реального рынка, а не сказки про гипотетических коллекционеров


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> известная картина "Чёрный квадрат" М.Шагала


Можно поподробнее про упомянутое великое произведение Марка Шагала?



Дормидонт написал(а):


> Всё что сделано давно во времени и сохранилось ВСЕГДА имело и будет иметь ценность в глазах соотвествующих коллекционеров.


Вы много знаете коллекционеров аккордеонов? Одного? Двоих? Как им поделить меж собой десятки миллионов экземпляров ширпотребного барахлища? Пополам? Вывозить эшелонами в поле?? Насыпать погрузчиками в терриконы и фотографировать??


----------



## MAN (22 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Можно поподробнее про упомянутое великое произведение Марка Шагала?


Как, разве вы не знаете, что эту знаменитую картину у Шагала подглядел и срисовал ещё на стадии набросков, а потом и обнародовал под своим именем Казимир Малевич? Марк Захарович просто не стал оспаривать своё авторское право на данный шедевр, посчитав это ниже своего достоинства. С тех пор и до этих обыватели всего мира наивно считают "Квадрат" произведением Малевича, тогда как немногим утончённым ценителям прекрасного, по-настоящему хорошо разбирающимся в искусстве (в спичечных коробках и античных аккордеонах в частности), известно кто его подлинный создатель.


----------



## Дормидонт (26 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> ...тогда как немногим утончённым ценителям прекрасного, по-настоящему хорошо разбирающимся в искусстве (в спичечных коробках и античных аккордеонах в частности)...


Да-а-а-а-а... немного нас осталось-"настоящих" ценителей искусства. :
Виноват.
Обмишулился.


----------



## Дормидонт (30 Дек 2021)

По мнению Пабло Пикассо и десятков, и даже сотен людей готовых платить за эту мазню сумасщшедшие деньги это- женская голова. А по мне -доплачивали бы... не за всякую сумму согласился бы принять этот "высокохудожественный" раритет.


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2021)

Сдаётся мне, что такое суждение неправильно, поверхностно.


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

В Версале есть зал, где весит Джоконда Микеланджело, так.... она маленькая в соразмерности с залом и вообще, народу очень много, подойти ближе не реально, люди стоят и просто созерцают, меня хватило ровно на 5 минут. А в Пушкинском музее, я около часа созерцал Давида... Вероятно со мной что то не так)

Но в Боне, посещая музей Бетховена, дом, где он родился, меня так слегка потряхивало+) Ибо там и оригинальные ноты, инструменты, мебель... Все в отличном состоянии, зал с двумя роялями, на которых "тренировался" Маэстро, говорят, на них даже можно поиграть, но как то не решился.... Вообщем здорово. И что самое главное, смотрители очень дружелюбные, я со своим немецким умудрился задать вопрос, и как ни странно, понял ответ)


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> В Версале есть зал, где весит Джоконда Микеланджело


Отличное начало юмористического рассказа!


----------



## vev (5 Янв 2022)

kep, 

что-то мне подсказывает, что "весить" и "висеть" суть несколько разное... 
Так сколько килл в Джоконде?


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Так сколько килл в Джоконде?


Чуть меньше, чем кил


----------



## vev (5 Янв 2022)

kep,


kep написал(а):


> Чуть меньше, чем кил



ровно на порядок....


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> 
> ровно на порядок....


Не, на 1К


----------



## Sego (6 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Отличное начало юмористического рассказа!




)) Может быть, надо было написать - "находится", "представлена"..

Вероятно это процесс смешивания "языков", грамматики, стиля в голове. Замечаю. Но когда пишешь, пальцы стучат быстрее, чем голова думает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Вероятно это процесс смешивания "языков", грамматики, стиля в голове


Нет. Это простая безалаберность. Рекомендую перед отправкой сообщения два раза его прочитать, чтобы оно не выглядело пуком в лужу... .


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> В Версале есть зал, где весит Джоконда Микеланджело, так.... она маленькая в соразмерности с залом и вообще, народу очень много, подойти ближе не реально, люди стоят и просто созерцают, меня хватило ровно на 5 минут. А в Пушкинском музее, я около часа созерцал Давида... Вероятно со мной что то не так)
> 
> Но в Боне, посещая музей Бетховена, дом, где он родился, меня так слегка потряхивало+) Ибо там и оригинальные ноты, инструменты, мебель... Все в отличном состоянии, зал с двумя роялями, на которых "тренировался" Маэстро, говорят, на них даже можно поиграть, но как то не решился.... Вообщем здорово. И что самое главное, смотрители очень дружелюбные, я со своим немецким умудрился задать вопрос, и как ни странно, понял ответ)



А "Джоконда" из любимого материала Микеланджело - карерского мрамора? Хорошо, что ее выставили в Версале... В Лувре они бы конкурировали с Моной Лизой Да Винчи


----------



## olegoleg1974d (6 Янв 2022)

Везет же людям...с дилерами)


----------



## kep (6 Янв 2022)

Читая тему, с новой силой оценил английское выражение "friendly fire"...


----------



## Sego (7 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> А "Джоконда" из любимого материала Микеланджело - карерского мрамора? Хорошо, что ее выставили в Версале... В Лувре они бы конкурировали с Моной Лизой Да Винчи




Да, да вы правы, это мое "измененное сознание", и Да Винчи и Лувр... При чем был и в Лувре и в Версале два раза, и почему то был уверен в обратном). Ну а Микеланджело упомянул, вероятно думал про Давида. Ни чего страшного, это вероятно старость с деменцем стучится уже).


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2022)

Sego, 
вот думаю, не сменить ли название темы на "Проблемы искусствоведения"? 

Малевич, Шагал, Пикассо, Микеланджело, Да Винчи.... Кто следующий?...


----------



## Sego (7 Янв 2022)




----------



## kep (7 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> вот думаю, не сменить ли название темы на "Проблемы искусствоведения"?


Может быть, "Проблемы искусствоведов"?


----------

